# New cue: 8Dio Studio Violin & Symphobia



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys,

Been awhile since I've posted any of stuff. I've actually been reluctant to do so because of essentially who I am - moderator for VI - but thought for a change that this isn't about me and more about actually having a demo that might help decision making processes for purchases.

Ahead is an official demo I just did for 8Dio Studio Violin. I've invested no more than 90 minutes in putting this together. Phrase-based libraries may not be for everyone. That is a given. But because of being able to manipulate start times for the phrases and spending time with it, you can basically construct a realistic performance. Since there was talk about Symphobia on another thread, aside from 8Dio Studio Violin, I used only Symphobia 2 String Ensemble Sustain Dynamics (which has both cc1 & cc11 controllers):

[flash width=410 height=311 loop=false]http://assets.mixpod.com/swf/mp3/mixpod.swf?myid=88272182&path=2012/02/24"[/flash]

Let me know what you think, thanks.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 25, 2012)

Wonderfully lyrical, this really gives us a great idea of what this violin library sounds like. And Eternal Love also gives us a wonderful lift and feeling for the weekend at hand - thanks Fred!


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 25, 2012)

beautiful, reminds me of "the lost rose fantasia"


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds wonderful, Frederick!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Gunther!


----------



## stonzthro (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice writing Frederick - lots of emotion to it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice sound.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 25, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but is the solo violin part of the upcoming Adagio package or another product altogether?

Thanks

.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Jack, it is going to be a standalone phrase-based solo studio violin library due to be released I believe next week.


----------



## Revson (Feb 25, 2012)

That's a really lovely composition. I'm very curious of the method offered in this instrument for _finding_ desired phrases.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Revson (love the signature by the way!) and thanks.

Pretty much the process is simple. First check out and audition the phrases as is and then start jogging around with the mod-wheel to change start times midstream into the phrase itself to get close to the desired phrasing you're after. Its really not rocket science and very easy. 

The above composition took me every bit of 90 minutes tops to put together from start to finish to give you an idea. The studio violin has a very sweet resonance to it and seems to compel and encourage more emotional writing.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Feb 25, 2012)

Frederick, that is truly beautifully done. Very heartfelt!

In terms of 8Dio, I'm sure Troels must be thrilled with with the demo. I know I'm going to be keeping an eye out for his new library. 

Cheers!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Wes - appreciated man.


----------



## Folmann (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Frederick. Your demo is a great demonstration of the library and how easy it is to you. I also created a technical video for anybody interested. The philosophy for this library is almost the opposite of Adagio in the sense that Adagio is deep, deep multi-sampling - whereas this library is deep, deep phrase-sampling. We need both IMO, since there are many things that cannot be achieved with multi-samples alone when it comes to something as delicate as solo violin.

Check technical demonstration here:


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a printed score of the phrases in this library? 

It would seem to me, one could visually select appropriate phrases much faster than listening to them.

Very nice sound.


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 26, 2012)

Great idea Brotha' Man Synergy.
And Great instrument Troels.
And Very nice work Frederic.

Since I am more of an Expression Pedlaist surely I can use the Exp instead of ModWheel Correct....?

Another reason to upgrade ot Kontakt 5 too.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! Troels, your library makes it easy. Looking forward to Adagio when it finally hits the market.


----------



## TuomasP (Feb 27, 2012)

Therapeutical. Could listen to this kinda stuff for hours. Lovin' the emotion in the violin. 
This demo pretty much answers the question Should I buy this library? Definetely yes without any hesitation :D


----------



## leafInTheWind (Feb 27, 2012)

I know what to get if I need a solo violin library  Great piece, Frederick!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------

